# tv2 remote control help?



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi guys need some help.

I have a VIP222 receiver and i have tv1 remote control and tv2 came also with a UHF remote control,now i ordered a second TV2 remote control to control the tv in the laundry room, per instructions i did the system info on the receiver and record on the remote everything good it did tune in,now went to use the other remote control and it doesn't work then went and did the retune on the first remote now the other doesn't work.

My question how can i keep both tv2 remotes tuned in at same time,Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Ivtec said:


> Hi guys need some help.
> 
> I have a VIP222 receiver and i have tv1 remote control and tv2 came also with a UHF remote control,now i ordered a second TV2 remote control to control the tv in the laundry room, per instructions i did the system info on the receiver and record on the remote everything good it did tune in,now went to use the other remote control and it doesn't work then went and did the retune on the first remote now the other doesn't work.
> 
> My question how can i keep both tv2 remotes tuned in at same time,Thanks.


Hi I would be happy to help. Yes, you can have both UHF remotes set to control the TV2. The trick to this is that you need set both remotes to the same remote address. It sounds like everything you readdress the remote you change the address from the previous remote.

Try this: The remote that is working will have the address listed on the System Info Screen (Menu-Menu), Secondary Remote Address. This is the number you will want to address the other TV2 remote too.

*Remote:* 
1.	Go to System Info screen. 
2.	Hold down the SAT button until all mode lights light up. 
3.	Enter a number between 1 and 15 using the numeric keypad on the remote. 
4.	Press the pound (#) button. 
5.	Once the SAT button blinks three times, press record.

Note: If successful, the number selected in step 3 will appear in the System Info screen under Secondary Remote Address.


----------



## Ivtec (Jan 9, 2009)

I had learned before i red your post and it's exactly what i did,thanks a bunch


----------

